# T-Mobile, same device with better remote



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

More FCC Images Detail T-Mobile's AirTV Mini-Like Streaming Device | Cord Cutters News

Tivos streamer is not unique or special, if anything its worse that the others.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Worse how? Outside the lack of confidence in tivo properly supporting it, how is it worse? Usb-c, USB-A and a much better remote for starters puts it above this. Of course depending on how one plans to use it. And let's add in the single microUSB. Sorry, but isn't OTG dead yet? 

What do you think is better about it? Or is this just a bitter about Tivo post?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Outside the lack of confidence in tivo properly supporting it, how is it worse?


It always surprises me to see people admit there is a likelihood that TiVo will abandon (or has already abandoned) the TS4K, but they're fine with it for some reason.



dbpaddler said:


> Usb-c, USB-A


I agree about the USB-C, but let's be clear here: the chipsets that are supported are waaaaaaaaaay fewer than the chipsets that aren't. The USB-C is great _if_ you find a particular device that works with it. And if the USB-C thread is any indication, you can't go by brand or even model, since apparently some devices switch chipsets between revisions and you won't know until you get them.

Also, USB-A...what?



dbpaddler said:


> and a much better remote


This is laughable. The remote sucks. "Hey, guys, let's add a bunch of borderline useless number buttons because our customer demographic is old and scared of these new-fangled minimalist remotes! While we're at it, let's remove common functionality like FF and RW. The old fogies who buy our hardware don't even know you could skip ahead or go back!"



dbpaddler said:


> Of course depending on how one plans to use it. And let's add in the single microUSB. Sorry, but isn't OTG dead yet?


Well, now, which is it? Is it about "how one plans to use it" or "isn't OTG dead yet"? I actually agree with you that both microUSB and OTG are outdated and shouldn't be a thing anymore (especially when the TS4K has USB-C!), but you can't have it both ways. Objectively, the average consumer doesn't care one bit about microUSB, OTG, or USB-C.

It's a $50 dongle. The average consumer isn't hooking up local storage to their streaming stick. Folks with a terrible wireless network will claim they _have_ to have gigabit, but the truth is that they need to spend money on a better network.



dbpaddler said:


> Or is this just a bitter about Tivo post?


Ah, of course. The good ol' "If you don't think this is the greatest thing since sliced bread, you're just bitter about TiVo." What's my excuse? The TS4K is literally the only TiVo product I've ever owned. I returned it and got a full refund without much hassle. What do I have to be bitter about?

It can't _possibly_ be that it's just a buggy piece of hardware with minimal support.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't have the time or patience to chop up a post to reply to.

One. I never said it was better than sliced bread, but it seems en vogue to bash tivo because everyone is just a bitter dvr bag holder at this point. And I didn't say I didn't have faith in them supporting it. That just seems to be the general sentiment because so many in here are bitter dvr bag holders. Just because you're new doesn't mean you can't come off like all of them. 

And sorry about the usb-A. Forgot I had my thumb drive in the usb-c adapter. 

2nd, during this pandemic I've given out workouts to about 30 people on thumb drives along with selling them weight sets. Showed them how they could plug it in to certain streaming devices, their TV, disc player and so on if they didn't want to use their computer or tablet. Android TV is great for local vids with MX Player, and I imagine VLC (but I haven't looked it up).

And it is nice having an easy option for Ethernet, power, expanding storage and so forth. And why in 2020 are companies still making microUSB devices, especially microUSB as the only connectivity option? 

And why would I give a crap about improving my wifi if I can hardwire all my streaming devices? 

And doesn't having options appeal to more use scenarios, like the usb-c and like the remote.... Yes, I would love true play and navigation buttons. Not sure why MANY manufacturers strayed away from them on streaming devices, but most seemed to. Laying that on tivo doesn't make sense. 

And why is this remote so much better? Integration with streaming TV options. I'm giving Channels DVR a try, and I have live TV and guide buttons. I have number buttons to direct tune channels. Please show me an included streaming remote that has that. 

My bedroom is now reduced to that tiny peanut remote that works my 3 channel amp and turns everything on and off. No extra remote needed. No Harmony remote needed. Would love a backlight though. 

Heck, if it could do a two step power off, I could use it in my theater room for everything but playing blurays. 

I'm far from being a Tivo cheerleader anymore. But with the TS4k, they're actually succeeding in getting me to ditch their DVRs, and I've been in that camp since my Toshiba SD800 DVD/Tivo combo. 

And you made the initial statement about a product that's not even available yet. But it's a copy of a just OK already on the market product, and it's tied to their TV service. What's the difference between a dvr company making a streaming device and a mobile company coming out with a streaming device specifically for their TV service, not throwing in to compete against Roku, fire, shield and so on. So to use it on its own as a basic android tv device, why would you bother? Might have all sorts of hoops to jump through. Probably better off waiting on Google's version. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

